# bad form



## crowhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

m having a problem with dipping my head or raising my head which 
causing me to shoot high or low, i use a peep sight any suggestions 
Dean


----------



## iam60x (Dec 30, 2005)

I hate to ask but have you tryed a kisser button


----------



## crowhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

*kisser button*

nope when i went to the peep sight i did'nt think i would need a kisser
Dean


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

I would guess that if you have to move your head it's because the peep is moving, which in turn is because your anchor point (hand) is shifting around. 
If you come to full draw, close your eyes and get your hand settled into its anchor, then open your eyes your peep should be right in front of your eye, same place every time, without any movement of your head.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*nice*

that's some goooood advice bownarra!

also watch your arrow hit behind the pin after the shot so you know your not "peeking" to see the result


----------



## crowhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

*thanks guys*

yea i can feel my anchor point is not right when it happens went out to shoot tonight shot real good but when it's wrong i can feel it,by the way bigtim i see your a springfield boy i'm in ava been trying to get up to dawson
archery for awhile will probably get up there nexts week somtime.


----------

